# Little Rock



## butcher bbq (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone going to North Little rock?


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Mar 17, 2010)

I happen to be driving through LR this weekend on my way from Atlanta to Tulsa.  The company I work for (www.techsico.com) has a team that's competing.  I'm planning on stopping by on my way through Saturday.

http://www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com/nlr-home.html

Shows 225 teams registered.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am going. Luckily my mom lives in north little rock so I will be just a few miles from the competition.  Supposed to rain saturday


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got back.  Had a blast!


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder how David (Butcher BBQ) did?


----------



## delarosa74868 (Mar 22, 2010)

48th overall.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are the results.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?id=1881

I got into town Friday night and helped out a little Saturday morning and stayed through turn ins.  It was pretty cool seeing it from the team side instead of being a spectator.


----------

